
How come no one is discussing the same-day nyc xformer, 911 and tribune outage? - diydsp
i know these events just happen periodically, but isn&#x27;t fishy they were on the same day between xmas and nye?
======
eesmith
No?

I mean, sure, they might be connected because neoliberal policies have caused
organizations to underfund critical maintenance, and the under-staffed
holidays is more likely to have problems.

I mean, sure, this could be a concerted effort by cyber-terrorists to take
down critical infrastructure during the US holidays.

I mean, sure, it could be the nanoprobes from ʻOumuamua have seeded and are
building up a negative probability field which is starting to cause technology
failures across the world.

.... Or it could be, you know, co-incidence.

~~~
zunzun
Probability field interactions would theoretically be mediated by a
probability particle, so this field being negative is mediated by the
equivalent probability anti-particles. I came to this realization a few
minutes ago while snorting Oumuamua dust.

~~~
eesmith
It's a spin-7 particle called the Fortuna particle. It is its own anti-
particle, but it's metastable. You're likely thinking of the decay paths.

For historical reasons, the three decay particles are called "good", "bad",
and "random" luck, occurring at 0, 2 pi/3, and 4 pi/3\. The particle
interferes with itself, causing the anti-good luck particle to appear as a
superposition of the "bad" and "random" particles. (The Feynman diagram for
this looks like a fractal three-leaf clover.)

Preferential generation of bad luck particles can be done via the Jack of
Diamonds decay mechanism. It's the easiest one to induce as it can be done
optimally with a diffraction grating with 40, 52, or 54 slits, about 0.3 mm
apart.

There's a risky method to create good luck particles by a shooting 26 bad luck
particles at the moon, but otherwise we don't know how to create the other
particles.

